# Officer Garret Davis



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Officer*

*Garret Davis*

Honolulu Police Department, Hawaii

End of Watch: Saturday, January 21, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 28
*Tour:* 3 years
*Badge #* 3018

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 1/21/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial



Officer Garret Davis was killed in an automobile accident when his patrol car was rear-ended on H-1, near the Kaonohi Street overpass, at approximately 8:20 pm.

He had stopped his marked patrol car behind a stalled vehicle on the left shoulder. Before he was able to exit his car it was struck from behind by another vehicle and burst into flames.

Officer Davis suffered fatal injuries and died at the scene. Two civilians were also injured in the crash.

Officer Davis had served with the Honolulu Police Department for three years.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief Louis Kealoha
Honolulu Police Department
801 South Beretania Street
Honolulu, HI 96813

Phone: (808) 529-3111
Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21103-officer-garret-davis#ixzz1kEeu3hJz​


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

RIP Officer Garret Davis


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Davis


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Officer Davis


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace.


Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## kn1ght0wl (Jan 23, 2012)

From what I'd witnessed, Officer Davis was a great example of a good law enforcement officer. Although I never spent time with him on a friendship level or anything like that...I could see his good character...even when he and two other officers came to pick up one of my friends about 8 months ago. He was very polite and well mannered, even as we joked that that was the first time meeting each other even though we're neighbors. News of his death affected my kids as well because they said they can't play cops and robbers anymore when he comes home even for a brief moment. This kind of thing shouldn't happen...rest in peace my man.


----------



## dano448 (Feb 21, 2006)

Rest in peace Officer Davis!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Rest in Peace Sir.


----------

